# Help With Citizen Identification



## seiko follower

Can anyone give me some assistance in identifying this Citizen watch re. movement, possibly year manufactured and water resistance rating?

Here's the information on the caseback:

Citizen Watch Company

Water Resist.

Stainless

4-581888-HST

887-508

GN-4W-S

An attached paper tag also has the following nos. : NH3900-57WB ( I really couldn't say, for sure, if this tag belongs with this particular watch.) Opposite side of tag just says CITIZEN.

Dial is red with day, date and movement is automatic, non hacking....dial only says "WATER RESIST" and that's below hands' pivot. Rest of dial just says "CITIZEN" at the top under the 12. Crystal is mineral and raised and beveled flat in the center; flat raised diameter is about 20mm. Any assistance would greatly be appreciated. Thank you.

Found this watch in a box with some other deceased father's things. Watch is proabably new old stock.

Bruce


----------



## normdiaz

I believe the NH series utilizes the Miyota 8200 movement (auto with hand-wind capability, non-hacking). The attached link may shed some light:

http://www.citizenwatch.co.jp/support/guidhomee.htm


----------



## seiko follower

normdiaz said:


> I believe the NH series utilizes the Miyota 8200 movement (auto with hand-wind capability, non-hacking). The attached link may shed some light:
> 
> http://www.citizenwatch.co.jp/support/guidhomee.htm


Thank you normdiaz, I checked the link you supplied and that got me to a few other links that confirm this watch is a real Citizen, model NH-3900...I don't know if the movement is a Miyota 3900 or a Miyota 8200. The designation : N-8200-s99067-Y is on the bottom of the dial, I don't know if it truly is an 8200 movement because 8200 does not show anywhere on the case back. I gues I'll open it up and maybe ID the movement that way. I really hate to open this new watch though. Thanks again for your interest and help.

Bruce


----------

